# 3dp3dt...Going Crazy!!



## ababy4us

3dp3dt and I am going completely bonkers. I'm out of work until Thursday and I may lose it by then :haha: 

I swear I have been having weird, stabby/tingling/zinging feeling in my uterus all day but then again maybe its my ovaries returning to normal. We transferred 2 8 celled grade 1 embies and I am just praying praying praying that one (hopefully both) stick. Ahhhhh. 8 days until my beta and I will admit, I have already been POASing because I'm an addict and that's how I roll. Of course its still positive because of the trigger but I can't help myself.


----------



## Sophie2000

Hi,
Just though I'd post as I'm also going through the dreaded wait. Had two embryos transferred on Friday and now have to wait until 21st for a pregnancy blood test.
I am also symptom spotting like mad it's driving me crazy! 
I have already had one failed IVF cycle so I need this next week to hurry on up!


----------



## Minno

Me too! Had et today actually. Two transferred and now having a bit of an inner panic about twins!
Can't test for 14-17 days. That's like a lifetime away!


----------



## ababy4us

Oh thank goodness I have 2ww buddies!!

So, at 3dp3dt implantation could be taking place today, right? 

I feel like this is going to take forever to wait. We have also had one failed IVF, it was such a poor cycle I knew it was over before it started. This cycle however was awesome. I have been feeling very optimistic up until yesterday/today. I really want this so bad. I'm getting scared, but I guess what ever will be, will be.


----------



## Minno

How have you been feeling? I swear I feel really pms tonight!


----------



## ababy4us

I feel the same way. SUPER pms-y. I just keep panicking, Thinking there is no way they are still in there, the embryos aren't there. So stupid, and so not PMA. I hate these awful awful thoughts that are creeping in. I wish they would go away and I could be blissfully happy.


----------



## Minno

I'm mrs negative too. I think I am just a bit stressed out after the et today and need to chill a bit


----------



## Sophie2000

I have a high fsh at 37 years old so they haven't been able to retrieve many eggs. 6 on the first round and this time round only 4. Three out of the four fertilised this time and by day two they knew the best two to transfer back so I had the transfer really early so I always worry that this is not good and won't know if they will even make it to blasto stage. 
It's just been such a long road now with three failed iuis and one failed ivf I just think is it ever going to be my month!
Good luck to you both and let's how we all get the news we have been waiting for!


----------



## Minno

Good luck to you as well. We were lucky this cycle to get six blasts. Mind you I had to travel abroad to get a decent package of care and some guarantees. Here in Uk the ivf clinics have always disappointed me. I am so used to failure I feel like it will
Never happen. I think a 3 day transfer works for a lot of ladies and better inside you than in the lab. Did u have assisted hatching too?


----------



## ababy4us

Sophie, FWIW I have very good friend IRL who had a 2DT with a not-so-great embryo (only transferred 1) and she has a BEAUTIFUL little boy so keep the PMA, dear!


Its so hard though when you experience failure after failure after failure. These past few days I have been thinking how could this possibly work?! It really is amazing that a good portion of the time it does indeed work!


----------



## Minno

Ladies how are you both treating the 2 ww? I feel a bit delicate like I should be lying down and resting a lot but have to go back to work on Monday and don't want to be rushing around either. Are you both just going about your usual day?


----------



## ababy4us

Today is the first day I am doing normal activity. I pretty much just been lounging around the house not doing too much. I go back to work tomorrow (thank goodness) and today I have been cleaning all morning, I'm going to go out shopping and have some lunch with a friend. But before today like I said, taking it easy but I have been going for my nightly walk with hubby and pooch :) 
There are soooo many conflicting things about bed rest and normal activity in the 2ww. They say just don't do anything that will make you say "Maybe if I didn't do that, it would've worked." So if you aren't comfortable doing it and you may regret it if its a failed cycle just don't do it. That was the best thing I've read. On another note, plenty of women have no idea they have conceived, human life was meant to be hearty, think of the cave women ;)


----------



## Minno

Good point! If we hadn't had ivf we wouldn't even know there were embryos trying to implant. I am resting a bit today but tomoro will have to make a start on some housework! Needs must!
Are u hoovering?
X


----------



## Sophie2000

Six blasts that's a great result minno, did the clinic freeze the rest for you? How does that work then going abroad, do you need to spend a lot of time there and is it a lot cheaper than the UK? This is my last chance on the NHS so will be spending thousands next time if this doesn't work.

Thanks for the info on your friend ababyforus that's really encouraging news for me !

Well nearly another day down for this waiting game......


----------



## Minno

Hey Sophie. Yes we put two back and froze four. Prague clinic has been excellent - quite a bit cheaper than uk even with flights accommodation etc. You can go for one longer stay (10-12 days) and do it all in one trip or go for two shorter trips. We did two as suited as better. Clinic has great success rates at 60% and gives guarantees of at least five eggs and two quality embryos. It was a better deal than the UK where you have to wait on that dreaded call to say if eggs have fertilised, any to transfer etc. Just wish is gone there first! X


----------



## Sophie2000

Wow how can they guarantee five eggs with two good ones?? Are the stimulation drugs a lot higher than over here. My consultant said he was giving me the max dose which was 300 of merional and I only managed four last time..... Do you have to go back for preg test or is that it now?? X


----------



## ababy4us

Minno- I did do some hoovering (I think that means vacuuming? Sorry, from the states :blush: )

Today, I just said screw it! I'm carrying on about life and not stressing what will be will be. That lasted about 2 hours now I'm back to Googling :haha:


----------



## Minno

&#128516; ha ha lol love that! Totally the same - must avoid Dr Google - he is baaaaad! I have thought thru every eventuality from it not working, to working then going wrong, to bfn and everything in between - it's a nightmare.
Wish I could switch my brain off. But I'm also going to just try to get back to normal and chores tomoro including vacuuming (lol yes hoovering is a uk thing!).
Had some serious cramping tonight - could be to do with a wee touch trapped
Wind and constipation, sorry tmi! Too scared to go to the loo!
Sophie I did donor egg ivf so that's how they give guarantees cos they have multiple donors and can just keep going until they get enough. But even with normal ivf they offer a better deal
And more assurances - costs about 2.5-3k so cheaper too xx


----------



## ababy4us

How are you ladies doing?

Do you test early?

I have been testing and just got 50 sticks in the mail. I figure by the end of this weekend we should know whether or not we will be parents in 9 months. Its scary!


----------



## Sophie2000

Haha 50 sticks should do it! 
To be honest I'm a bit scared to test in case it's a BFN and then I will be just devastated. I have a blood test at the clinic on Wednesday so going to try and hold out until then. Always in the past AF has shown up before the blood test so I've known before. Good luck with your testing though and hoe it's great news. 
How have you been feeling, any symptoms? Yesterday I had a few mild twinges on left side and also mild pain like AF is on way. I don't know if I'm just spottin every little think and preying it's implanting!!! Crazy crazy I always get AF pains a few days before it shows so hope it's not that!!!
I've just been going about my normal activity work etc... I have a desk job so nothing too strenuous.
Good Luck ..... X x


----------



## Minno

Hi girls. 50 sticks lol! I don't even have one in the house. Actually, scratch that, I have an out of date frer from the times I stupidly still thought I might conceive naturally! So it must be about two years old at least lol
I am getting af pains too on and off. Keep doing the knicker check - do either of you do that? I really must stop as it's driving me crazy! Last time af arrived day before OTD, and then I got a positive and it just carried on for the next week. Chemical :( horrendous bleed as well so not looking forward to that again.

Where are you both at in your cycles? I am now 4dp5dt. What meds you both on? I am taking 10mg estrogen and 600mg utrogestan (progesterone) - hate that as the leakage makes me think I'm bleeding all the time! Arrgghhhh. Xx


----------



## Sophie2000

Hi Minno, I keep going to the toilet like a freak checking to see all is clear its crazy!! I'm just on 400mg progesterone twice a day.
Not to sure about the terminology of what 4dp5dt means? Let me know and I will try and work out where I'm at. X


----------



## ababy4us

I'm 7dp3dt so 10 days past ovulation. I am on 4mg of estrogen and 100mg 3x's a day of progesterone. Unfortunately, I had an hCG booster of 10,000iu right before transfer so I am getting positives on tests but they continue to be lighter everyday. Its getting closer to the time I will know for sure if this worked or failed and I am terrified. I also go and check all the time to make sure I'm not bleeding, its maddening.


----------



## Sophie2000

Yes same I'm 10 dpo......it's all I can think about its crazy!


----------



## Minno

What are we like?! Toilet checking is so not fun. I seem to be taking a bit more estrogen and less progesterone than both of you. I hate taking tablets and being on meds but I guess we have to be for a while anyway. Sophie, can't wait to hear your beta result on wed! Not too far away now :) xx


----------



## ababy4us

I also go on Wednesday. I go from being very positive to feeling negative about this cycle. Which may just be human nature after TTC for so long.


----------



## Minno

Will keep everything crossed for both of you for next week xx


----------



## Sophie2000

Thanks Minno
I'm up and down like a yoyo as well with having so many months of disappointment why do I think it will work this time I'm probably just kidding myself.


----------



## ababy4us

I'm just feeling exactly like AF is coming, acne breakouts and everything.


----------



## Minno

I am having a day of no symptoms whatsoever - feel absolutely normal. I'm not hopeful either x


----------



## Minno

Also we did assisted hatching and embryo glue and I bet it still hasn't worked.!


----------



## Sophie2000

Me too I know my body to well to think that this could be anything different. I keep telling myself to be more positive and it isn't over until AF shows...........


----------



## Minno

Hate to ask but what are your experiences of af after a failed cycle? Mine was pretty horrendous but actually that was cos it was a chemical and I was 5+1 at point of failure x


----------



## Deepsea

Can I join you girls on this crazy tww? I'm not quite as far along as you girls, today I'm 2dp5dt of 2 expanding blasts. I have absolutely no symptoms... I did a FET which might explain the lack of symptoms, but still a little cramping would be reassuring that something is going on down there. I'm on estrace 4mg daily and PIO 100 mg daily. 

Minno, sorry your last transfer ended so badly. My failed cycle in February I just had a heavier bleed than normal. Although my normal AF is fairly light anyway. But I didn't have a chemical, just straight up BFN.


----------



## ababy4us

We also did AH and I'm sure it didn't work. Like Sophie said I know my body too well. Not to mention all of my positive feelings are gone. I had such high hopes and all dreams are gone today. Gosh I know that's so bad but I feel like even with perfect embryos my body just hates me.

Hi Deepsea! I hope you get your BFP.


----------



## Minno

Hiya deep sea and welcome. We've both had double blasto expanding blasts the. :). How you feeling about prospect of twins?!
I know ladies on another thread who had zero symptoms and got bfp. I'm having a totally normal symptomless day today too. Ababy4us, I hear ya, but you're not out yet! Still a few days and you won't know until that test. I am sending positive vibes to all of us :) xxxx


----------



## Deepsea

Thanks Minno, makes me feel better to hear there are others out there with no symptoms. My miscarriage last year I had almost no symptoms up through the day I miscarried and all the doctors kept saying well that was your first clue things aren't going right....

And twins don't worry me. My sister has natural twins! If she can do it I can!


----------



## Minno

How are we all doing today? I'm symptomless again :(


----------



## ababy4us

Terrible. I'm 8dp3dt and swimming in a sea of BFNs. Its over. The only thing stopping my period from coming is the meds I know that for certain.

I have a friend who I met through this IVF cycle IRL and she is a day behind me and got a beautiful BFP this morning. I feel happy for her but I'm so hurt and jealous.


----------



## Sophie2000

Oh nooooo do you know for certain it's defo over this time...... It may be still too early to test.
That's why I don't want to test I'm scared that the result won't be good. 
Still no AF yet for me but I just don't know, I'm sick of thinking about it all the time, I've had to get out the house for most of the day rather than sitting in thinking about it.
P.S I think it's normal to feel a bit Hurt and jealous, I've been in the same boat when my sister in law fell pregnant six months ago, I can barely face her at all and am avoiding family occasions, terrible I know but I can't help it.


----------



## Minno

Sweetheart so sorry to hear you so upset but I agree with Sophie, it is still early, and may be a late implanter. I wouldn't give up hope just yet. It so difficult when other people get their bfps. I have been I so many forums and threads where I've been the only one who hasn't and it's heart wrenching. Sometimes there's just no rhyme or reason and it's all so arbitrary. I'm just hoping this is our time, remember everyone is different and some people get early bfps and some don't. There's still a few more days and your clinic gave you that date for a reason - keep resting and let's see.
Sending lots of love your way - know exactly how you feel and it's a crap feeling xxxx


----------



## Minno

Ps Sophie, I'm with you on the sick if thinking about it front. I took my dog a long walk up the hills today and felt totally normal. Ah well, bugger it, if it's not worked I'm booking a holiday! X


----------



## Sophie2000

How's everyone doing today?? I'm fed up. It's bank holiday here in England so I'm sat here thinking I'm sure my AF is on it's way as I am getting the pains. I now think I should have bought a test and at least I could have put myself out of this misery.....xx


----------



## ababy4us

Same here Sophie. Memorial Day here in the States. I have cleaning and packing to do and just having a hard time getting motivated. Last night had some positives on some ICs that seem to be getting progressively darker but I took a FRER and stark white so I knew that was bad. This morning I had a tiny shred of hope left and the ICs are completely white. I don't want to keep taking the progesterone and estrogen because I know its just delaying the inevitable. There must be something wrong if my body can't sustain the life of my own two perfect embryos. Something is not right. Anyways, DH and I talked and we have 3 frozen babes, not the best quality or cells but we will try and transfer them in August sometime, after that we have given it our all and I really feel like I am done with the ART stuff. We just put our bodies through so much not to mention emotional and financial strain. I think they say if you try 3 times and it doesn't work then odds are it isn't going to. Well, in August I've transferred embryos 3 times and I think I may find some peace finally at that point. I already feel more at peace than I did last time this failed. Ugh, I bounce from being irritated to so sad.


----------



## Minno

Me too girls. Today I have had some light bleeding which I'm sure means that af is en route. Ababy4us I also feel the same way - two perfect grade 1 blasts and no joy. We have four frosties but honestly I think I am done with this circus now. I am blessed to have my son and I think it just wasn't meant to be for me to have another. I also want to stop the meds. I haven't tested either and clinic says 14-17 days which is next Tuesday! Can't see me
Taking the meds that long. I'll see how this goes and if it's obvious it's af ill test end of the week and stop then.
Ugh, this is so crap. Sophie, I hear ya. Had af pains yesterday and headache too bit also had really sore boobs yesterday. It's cruel eh?
Group hug ladies xxx


----------



## Sophie2000

I know this will be my second IVF. Both times I haven't had any decent enough eggs to freeze so if we go again it will be starting from scratch. It is so emotional isn't it, just the slightest thing just gets me upset and teary. 
We have decided tat we will try four times in total as my consultant said that there was a 25% chance of it working so I figured that's one in four. Not sure what we will do after that to be honest, I know it's mainly on my side where the problems lie with high FSH, my sister has offered me some of her eggs but I don't know how I feel about that yet and want to exhaust all my options first.... 
Well I suppose we are both still not out just yet but it's so hard to try and be positive when I'm feeling these monthly pains... X x


----------



## Sophie2000

Hey Minno..... Could this be implantation bleeding for you..... Fingers crossed x x


----------



## Deepsea

Such a hard and emotional decision to make when enough is enough. Several years ago I said I would never do ivf, injectables or half of what we have done. Now here we are on our second round of ivf. We are very fortunate to have frosties and our RE says we can potentially do 3 more rounds of FET, but I don't want to do that many. Yes FET is much cheaper and SO much easier both physically and mentally, but this is such an all consuming process. Our lives have been on hold since this whole process started two years ago. When is it time to move on if this round doesn't work? Right now mentally I'm refusing to think this round hasn't worked... When and if I get a bfn then I'll start thinking about the next step and I the most dreaded decision of finding a new RE as my clinic is closing after this cycle. Ugh, this cycle has to work!

As for symptom spotting, I've had some very intermittent, light cramping that started yesterday. Not really AF cramping but similar. But that's it. Absolutely nothing else.... My DH travels for work and leaves tomorrow morning. I'll be 5dp5dt, too early to test??? I know it's a little early and I would be devastated if it's negative. I did find a website that has statistics on reliability of pregnancy tests by brand for each day past ovulation. Dr Google is so bad :blush: it's says that my brand of hpt will pick up accurately 76% of pregnancies at 10dpo... Thoughts?

Big hugs to all you girls, this tww+ is so hard. Try to keep positive. :hugs:


----------



## Minno

My goodness we are all so similar in iur thinking and stage of where we're at on this roller coaster. It's the not knowing that drives me mad. Have to continue and see what happens. Ugh. Sophie, I guess it could be small ib. It seems to have stopped again for now but I'm not confident.
Deep sea, I think that I would test early in your situ. If it's negative you can reconcile it with thinking it's too early yet. Wishing you lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Just wanted to say I had no symptoms at all and I had twins x


----------



## Minno

Oh wow jkh - that's put the cat amongst the pigeons ! Mega congrats on your twin girls! Xxx


----------



## Minno

Did you get symptoms later on? X


----------



## Sophie2000

Hi All, 
How's everyone today? 
I'm ok, emotional rollercoaster as all other failed times I have come on AF a day before blood test which I guess should be today and so far nothing. I hope it's not my body teasing me and I get bad news tomorrow.....arggggh I hate this waiting x x


----------



## Minno

Been thinking of you today Sophie. That's exactly what happened to me before - af day before the beta. My light bleed stopped yesterday, came back a little this morning after the toilet (sorry tmi) and nothing since. Who knows what's going on. Could be af trying to come thru but meds holding it off! Trying not to hunk about it.
I think it's a good sign Sophie, bet you get a lovely bfp tomoro! Hoping for the same for you ABaby - it's our time! What time are your beta tests? When I had mine done last time it was done in the morning and I had to wait until 5 pm for the result - was agony! Xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I was only sick 3 times but all during car journeys x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I also bled alot xx


----------



## Sophie2000

Test is at 8.00am and results not until 2.00pm so it's going to be another agonising wait...
I hope it's implantation bleeding Minno. When are you going to test? 
Hope your ok ababyforus....... 
X x


----------



## Deepsea

Sophie FX for your beta tomorrow. My clinic also made we wait all day for beta results. Evil...

Minno, are you using progesterone suppositories? I hear it's very common to have breakthrough bleeding with those. They make the cervical tissue very irritated and bleed easily. Are you going to test early?

AFM, I couldn't hold off any longer and tested last night and this morning. BFN. But today I am only 5dp5dt, so still early. Will try yo hold off on further testing until this weekend, but we will see how that goes....


----------



## Minno

That's amazing Jkh! That's less symptoms than I had with my singleton pregnancy. Don't fancy the bleeding a lot bit though altho I've heard yiu do tend to bleed a lot more with twins.mare we talking spotting or more significant, and from when? Scary stuff. How did you deal with that?

Sophie wishing you all the luck for tomoro, I will be rushing on here tomoro to hear your news.

Deep sea, so brave of you to test hunni. Still way too early to know anything really. I've heard of only a few cases where ladies can get a positive that early but mostly it's a bit later around 9/10 days post transfer. Hoping for a bfp for you in a few days. 

Good luck to all of us. ABaby how are you today? Lots of luck for your beta tomoro - please update ASAP xxx


----------



## Sophie2000

I've started spotting this morning so AF is here. Gutted can't believe it. Good luck to you all though. X x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I had spotting and bleeds like af
Was red pink and brown I has clots too
Was aweful. Xx


----------



## Sophie2000

Thanks jkh, just spotting at the moment but it always starts like this so it will be a miracle if it's going to work. X


----------



## Minno

Sophie I had spotting the other day too and that's how my af starts. But it went away again. It could be af for it could be implantation. At least you will now soon. Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Deepsea yes I am using progesterone pessaries - horrible devil deigs! X


----------



## Minno

Drugs even lol


----------



## Sophie2000

I know wish I would have done a test now at least I would be out of this limbo x


----------



## Minno

Same thing happened to me 
Last time. Was spotting, hadn't tested, and had to go for beta - which came back positive! Then I tested and two lovely lines!!
We're scaredy cats! Xx


----------



## ababy4us

Hi ladies. I am putting off going in for beta. I just don't want to deal with it even though I know the answer. I have still been testing and its BFN. Life is such a mess right now.


----------



## Minno

Hi Ababy4us. So sorry to hear it's still Bfn. I am spotting still and it's getting bit more red. Certain I'm out as well. Are you still taking the meds? I hate this - just want to stop and get it over with.


----------



## Sophie2000

Hi Guys,
Well it's official I'm defo out.
I'm determined not to let this get me down, no point in looking back.
Unfortunately to continue its now going to cost a fortune but will have to bite the bullet. 
Who knows it may even happen naturally this month stranger things have happened.
Big hugs ababyforus I totally feel your pain I'm emotionally drained.
Good luck Minno and deepsea keep us updated x x


----------



## Minno

So so sorry Sophie. This sucks! Has af arrived? How are you coping? I feel I am
Out too. It's crap eh xx


----------



## ababy4us

No news yet from my beta which is annoying because I need to know what my options are. I didn't take meds this morning. I was a good girl last night but today I just didn't see the point. I'm on progesterone suppositories and I've always gotten AF while on them but this time I'm also on estrogen so I think with the two its holding AF back.


----------



## Sophie2000

Well it's not here in full flow but I can tell its on its way. It's sure is crap! X


----------



## ababy4us

This really sucks doesn't it ladies? I feel so sorry for all of us :cry:


----------



## Minno

Me too &#128542; this journey is so hard. I have four frosties but I've had enough and it's now or never. Ababy I also think the combined meds are holding af at bay. Sick of taking them and will stop as soon as I test on Friday/Saturday and it's negative. Don't get a beta this time. Just need to move on and hate being in limbo!
Shit shit shit


----------



## Sophie2000

I know it sounds weird but I kind of feel a bit of relieve now that I actually know, the stress of these past two days has been immense? X


----------



## Minno

Ps where are you both in terms of days post transfer?


----------



## ababy4us

Sophie I totally get that!! Even though I know the answer it will so nice to move on... and not have that little glimmer of hope left.

I am 11dp3dt today.


----------



## Sophie2000

Mine were transferred may 16th so that's.... 12 days post ??.


----------



## Minno

Yep that's how I feel too. I'm going to book a holiday to cheer us up!
I am 8days post a five day transfer so I guess I could test tomoro or Friday. Clinic say next week. No chance. I'm not waiting a minute longer than the weekend.


----------



## Sophie2000

I don't blame you Minno, I wish I had tested days ago then it would have caused me a lot less stress. X


----------



## ababy4us

Confirmed negative. They want me to go in for repeat blood work and then I can stop meds. Pffffffffffffftttt, I stopped those meds today. Why delay the inevitable? I'm not going in for bloods either, I can't handle it.


----------



## Deepsea

So sorry everyone for all the bad news today.... I truly hope that atleast one of us will get some good news this month..... Ababy4us, I don't blame you on stopping the meds, I would too.

I work night shift, so my days get kinda screwed up (I'm writing this at midnight my time and I'm all messed up with what day it is :) But I tested again when I got home after work, Wednesday, and BFN. Today, Thursday, I am 7dp5dt. 12dpo. If i don't get a hint of a line today or tomorrow then I am out as well for this month.... Still no real symptoms. Didn't really feel well today, little upset stomach. Could have been that I was really tired and didn't sleep well and took my prenatal vitamin earlier than normal.


----------



## Minno

Bloomin hell girls what's going on?! I'm bleeding again this morning - only a matter of time before it comes on proper. On my way to work I'm going to pop to the chemist and get a test and test later. At least I'll know then. Ababy totally agree, I would also stop the meds and I did just that my first cycle when it was obvious it was bfn and clinic wanted me to keep going . Ridiculous. Your body is getting mixed messages while trying to shed lining we're busy taking meds to build it up. Have to stop now I think.
Deep sea so sorry about the bfn petal. Looks like we're all in the same boat this time around :( 
Sophie, how are you doing?

So how bad are we expecting af to be girls? My lining was 11mm at transfer. 
Xx


----------



## Sophie2000

AF arrived in full flow this morning it's heavier and more painful than normal but the clinic did tell me to expect this.
Made an appointment to go back and see the consultant mid June so will see what he says then, it will probably be filled with more doom and gloom! 
Did you test today Minno? How are you feeling today ababyforus? How about you deepsea, any more testing? X


----------



## Minno

Haven't tested yet as bleeding but more tonight and it's obvious it's over but I did buy a test for tomoro to confirm. Clinic say they prefer two negative tests before I stop meds but if it's negative tomoro I'm stopping everything.
Sophie sorry that af has arrived for you also. What day is that then? I will be 10dp5dt tomoro, so 15 dpo. Day after missed period in natural cycle. Stupid body is regular enough when I do ivf but in real life af can comes anytime from day 19-37! Typical.
Have u stopped all the meds now?

Deep sea and ABaby how are you both?
Xx


----------



## Deepsea

8dp5dt and still no second line. Pretty sure I'm out for this cycle, but trying to keep positive. I saw someone from another thread who didn't see a second line until 14dp5dt and pregnancy is doing great at 32wks. Seems crazy, but I'll grab onto it and keep telling myself I'm not out yet.


----------



## Minno

Deep sea I think you're still in with a good chance. My clinic say 14 days after a 5 day transfer for testing with a hpt and not before. Also just read a post from a lady who never got positive test until 17 days past. I wouldn't test again until otd as you might not get a realistic result until then.

As for me, I did test yesterday and got a faint line but still spotting and reAlly not hopeful. Clinic gave me a row for testing early too! 
X


----------



## Deepsea

Any updates Minno? A faint line is a positive in my book. Is it progressing?

My nurse called this morning with the news I expected. BFN. It hurts, but I'm ok with it. I think so atleast ;) My husband doesn't want to do anymore cycles until I find a new job on day shift. 2 yrs of nights is really taking a toll on me. And we have decided to wait till the end of summer and reevaluate where we are and what we want to do. I need to find a new clinic as mine is closing. Maybe get some new opinions. I really think there is something autoimmune going on, but my current doctor says there is not enough evidence to support autoimmune testing and that it doesn't seem to make a difference in the success of IVF..... I would at least like to do some testing to say hey, thats not the issue either. We will see. Thanks lady's for the emotional support in this process. Good luck everyone!


----------

